# A grand bath



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

I fished the grand today for 2 hours and hooked 1 fish. A lot of fish were caught or should i say force fed. I watched numerous people land fish on the bank that were belly hooked or snagged somewhere.Its just a matter of time until these people get caught and maybe they will learn a lesson. Any foul hooked fish should be released. Ok I will get off the soap box now. What finally set me packing was a stumble in the rocks and bam down i went;I took a grand bath and went home.:yikes: The spikes on my waders are officially worn out. I watched several people take the same bath as me, so be carefull...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I watched someone do it yesterday. I didn't know that fish hooked any where other than the mouth hadta be returned. When in Rome, do as the Romans do? JK


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

doing the right thing even when no one is looking is a good way to live life.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

No Lead.................You hit the nail on the head.......


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

NO BS 24 years ago when I was 16, I was ticketed for giving a foul hooked sucker away to homeless guy?? East Corner... Unreal but no story, drug the sucker up by the tail and was about to drop kick back to the river when a guy came in front of me and scooped it up with a piece of paper, I shrugged my shoulders and figured oh well... When I was leaving the river with five steelies on the stringer I was pulled aside by the man, holy crap I argued until I was blue in the face all those steelhead were legally hooked in the mouth, no way any were foul hooked...That's when he said I'm not talking about any of those fish, I'm talking about the one you gave away???? The Scottie Baldwin days are long gone.....

Never a big fan of Rome..


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

no lead said:


> doing the right thing even when no one is looking is a good way to live life.


Well said!


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Call the rap line. Heavily fished areas should have officers nearby. Atleast that's my way of thinking. Btw, sorry to hear about the bath, I always cringe somewhat when I hear a story like that. I saw a guy fall in last year fishing salmon and another guy the year before. Thankfully both are okay. Running cold water and people don't mix.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

mechanical head said:


> NO BS 24 years ago when I was 16, I was ticketed for giving a foul hooked sucker away to homeless guy?? East Corner... Unreal but no story, drug the sucker up by the tail and was about to drop kick back to the river when a guy came in front of me and scooped it up with a piece of paper, I shrugged my shoulders and figured oh well... When I was leaving the river with five steelies on the stringer I was pulled aside by the man, holy crap I argued until I was blue in the face all those steelhead were legally hooked in the mouth, no way any were foul hooked...That's when he said I'm not talking about any of those fish, I'm talking about the one you gave away???? The Scottie Baldwin days are long gone.....
> 
> Never a big fan of Rome..



That is crazy. I believe you can legally snag Suckers, as you can Carp. They are considered "rough" fish. I know you can legally dip them with nets.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> That is crazy. I believe you can legally snag Suckers, as you can Carp. They are considered "rough" fish. I know you can legally dip them with nets.


That was my biggest complaint sitting in the back of the CO's car, they dip the F'n SOB by the truck full down river... I was a mouthy Bastard back then and having my first run in with Baldwin trying to to tell him how to do his job... I was just digging deeper and deeper...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

big_phish said:


> Call the rap line. Heavily fished areas should have officers nearby. Atleast that's my way of thinking. Btw, sorry to hear about the bath, I always cringe somewhat when I hear a story like that. I saw a guy fall in last year fishing salmon and another guy the year before. Thankfully both are okay. Running cold water and people don't mix.


Yeah, like they really care about people down there. I've only seen a CO once down there. People stand and fish right in the mouth of the fish ladder. I was walking along a small tributary and seen a boat in the stream yesterday. The stream is closed. There is only so many officers per county and they can't patrol and do everything to maintain order.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

havent fished the grand since '90, went for a swim about 200yards down stream, heck of a time getting out that current....not the safest place to fish, especially without a buddy...


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Don't think they arent there observing right next to you. They may not be wearing their uniform, but as we all know they are spread thin to be everywhere at once...Just like driving a car, you never know who is in that other car you just pulled a dumb stunt in front of....


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

spread out yes, but I had them come down and check me and a buddy's license last spring on the grand while floating bobbers, about 5 guys were fishing in the ladder I asked why they had not ticketed them and they said that was the city cops job Hmm... sounds lazy to me, they are fishing in the ladder everyday, seems to me rather then patroll downstream and tribs, they could do more good and make more money in the high percentage spots.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

mechanical head said:


> The Scottie Baldwin days are long gone.....


He wasn't a bad guy. He did seem to come out of nowhere once as we landed our last fish of a two man limit to check things out, that was the last time I saw him....


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Stopped at the ladder yesterday on the way home from work. Saw three fish hooked in the "no fishing" area. All three were stuck in the ****. 

Stopped on the east wall at lunch hour today. Saw several fish landed and most looked to be hooked in the mouth. 

They've allowed snagging in front of the ladder since I was in high school (late 70's). I wouldn't look for anyone to start enforcing now, at least not on a regular basis.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

diztortion said:


> I watched someone do it yesterday. I didn't know that fish hooked any where other than the mouth hadta be returned. When in Rome, do as the Romans do? JK


 
Better to become part of the solution than to remain part of the problem!!!


----------



## Flathead (May 5, 2005)

It was back in the early 80's when I was fishing Sixth St. out of my boat. in fairly high water! I looked to see what was happening in the center run. when I noticed this poor guy in waders. struggling to get back to shore! I new I had to act fast because he was getting close to the trough! We sruggled for a bit but finally got him in the boat and to the shore. That is when good ol'e Scottie Baldwin confronted me and wanted to know where my second life saving device was for the fisherman I pulled in the boat! I explained to Mr. Baldwin that I didn't plan on another passenger and maybe he should look at the fact. that I just saved a life! Wrong thing to say to Scottie!!! He chewed me up and down for five minutes, in front of a big gallery of people at the East corner!! He told me it was my lucky day, that he was in a good mood because he could ticket me for only having one boat cushion with two people in the boat! From that day on, I learned to never talk back to Mr. Scottie!!!:yikes:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

bowonly said:


> Better to become part of the solution than to remain part of the problem!!!


That is how I fish nowadays. Over the years I've found that salmon and steelhead close to death will still even bite. Its only a matter of finding out what they'll eat. Its a better feeling knowing that I caught the fish legally.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I fished the grand at sixth street for years and seen some crazy stuff there. 

Craziest was I seen a guy get pipped in the head over snaging a guys waders and after that the assulter went back down fishing untill the GR PD showed up and basicly drug him out the water to arrest him.

I rember the "lineing" days it was fun but I dont think I killed 3 steelies in a dozen years. It is what it is and the co's know that. So unless they are blatently snagging old school style the aint going to do nothing


----------



## tobybul (Oct 31, 2009)

no one should be going in to the grand wading without studded wading shoes/boots plus a staff. I've fished the river for years and think I know it pretty well but I have always found it best to be properly equipped.

For the newbies, my advise is to observe the 'experts' first and ask a lot of questions about the river. It has deep and fast areas that you want to stay away from.

just have to watch some characters who seem to be out to take advantage of other ppl. report them to the cops right away.


----------

